# Leaving Luggage



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am going by train through East Anglia. I will go from London in the morning to Bury St. Edmunds and then on the Woodbridge to see the Sutton Hoo Site. Then I will go to Norwich and spend the night there. Neither train station has a left luggage area. Will I have to carry my stuff with me, or will do sites allow you to leave suitcases? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have heard scary stories about people leaving valuable items in train and bus station lockers. If it's not too heavy, I'd take it with you.


----------

